# When was my Kahr made?



## KHP

anyone know how to tell when a Kahr was made. I picked up a PM9 at a gun show yesterday and was curious how I tell when it was made. Most manuf. include a spent casing w/ data which includes a test fire date.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Fenderman

Kahr Serial Number History - Glock Talk


----------

